# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Newbies this is for you

## RON

*"I'm new and I'm looking for a good fist cycle"*  :Dancing Banana:  

Ok new guys this seems to be a big topic here so here is a post for you. First of all this is not a recipe just a guide line on what you should be researching. You need to learn about these substances in more depth than I will go into here. However, for the new member just coming to AR I think this will answer a lot of questions. If nothing else you will see that there is a lot of studying in your future and there is no quick way to cycle properly

*1st cut vs bulk*

A lot of people seem to feel you can both cut and bulk at the same time. Well I'm telling you right now to forget that idea. If your ready to start your journey down the dark path you should start it with a good old fashion bulking stack. Don't waist your first stack with a cutter. Save that for after you've gained some more size. If you feel like you need to cut, do it naturally before your first cycle. 

*Diet*

This IMO is where most mistakes are made. I try to keep it somewhat clean while bulking but some of you worry way too much about what you eat. This causes many of you to not eat enough. I also think people need to get more carbs while bulking. I've seen many people trying to bulk on what I would consider a cutting diet.

For bulking I suggest high protein, med carbs and low fats. As a general rule I try to consume about 2 g of protein per lb daily while bulking although sometimes I don't get it all in. When I'm not bulking my carb intake is quite low so the boost in carbs gives me quite a treat.

Do some research before you start any Anabolic cycle on how your body reacts to certain diets. If you in an advanced enough stage to be using Anabolics you should already know how you reacts to diets and exactly how many calories you need to eat to accomplish the weight you are looking to acquire. Ask for diet help if you need it. There are many people on AR who know more about diet than I ever will.

Make sure you get a good multi-vit in the mix. Specially with low fat diets.

*The Gear*
The are many right and many wrong ways to do things here. There is no one magic formula for cycling. Many people do it many different ways. Many of those ways work well. Many don't. Things I may suggest others may say I'm way off base. I can only tell you what I have learned from experience. You have to make your own decisions for yourself 

Its become a common thing that many vets here suggest a test only first cycle. Thats fine. I'm sure you'll get some good gains from it. I myself like a little more in the mix. Like I said test only is fine if you want to stop there.

The most coming thing to ad is deca . Yes its mild on the sides. Yes you get good gains. However, if you do chose deca it will mean that an anti estrogen alone will not prevent gyno 100%. Another substance such as bromo will be needed in case of progesterone related gyno. For this reason alone I suggest eq (Equipoise ). The gains are not quit as big but you will keep more of them and that sounds like a good trade off to me.

*Dbol and other orals.*  
I know many of you would like to ad these to a first stack. I did and from experience let me tell you its not a good idea. The side effects are just too high. I was doubled over in bed from my the pains in my liver. Other have had pains from excessive back pumps to the point of missing workouts. trust me on this one save the orals till you know how your gonna react to a all injectable cycle it will make it easier

*Doses*

I suggest you run test at about 500mg. Some say thats over kill and 250mg is plenty first time around. For some maybe. I know for a fact for me it wouldn't have been enough. I upped my doses mid cycle from 400mg to 600mg before I got satisfactory results from my test. To me 500mg is in no way shape or form excessive.

For the eq or deca I would run it at 300-400mg. Ran mine at 400mg. I felt it had a great effect on me.

*Other thing you need to be taking*

_Lots of water_. I am not shitting you when I say on a cycle I drink 2+ gallons a day. I just drink it out of a 1 gallon jug. Hope you don't get in trouble at work for being in the bathroom every 15 min.

_Anti estrogen_. I personally take nolva though out the whole cycle @ 20mg. If I feel itchy or sore nipples I up it to 50mg till its gone. Then its back to 20mg. I run it till I'm done with my PCT (post cycle therapy ). Other good things to run with or instead of nolva liquadex, ferma, Arimidex . Read around you'll see a couple others. Nolva for me is simply cheap available and effective.

_Post Cycle Therapy (PCT)_ I follow the idea that clomid alone is a perfectly fine PCT for most cycles. I will say for any kinda cycle your going to be doing here it is. The thing is you wanna start your clomid when the majority of the anabolics are out of your system. For that you need to know that test Enathate (which is the test I recommend you use right now) after 2 weeks will diminish enough to Begin PCT. For deca and eq it will be roughly 3 weeks. So you will simply end the eq/deca a week before the test.

The correct way to run clomid:
day 1 300mg 
day 2-11 100mg ed (every day)
day 12-21 50 mg ed

*Final thought*

For the most part this is very general. I tried to keep it that way. I did not intend this to be a all you need to know about steroids by Ron type of thing. I do not have all the answers. There are many things to learn and I just wanted to give you a good step in the right direction. I have been on this board for years and all I have learned it has taught me. Still everyday I learn something new. Take your time. Read the threads. Read the educational forum. Ask questions. There are many very smart Bros on here. Take advantage of them. Steroids are not a quick fix like some people think. They are a drug you are putting into your body. Make sure before you do this you know what they are and what they will do to you.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Great post.

----------


## BrownBomber

> *"I'm new and I'm looking for a good fist cycle"*  
> 
> Ok new guys this seems to be a big topic here so here is a post for you. First of all this is not a recipe just a guide line on what you should be researching. You need to learn about these substances in more depth than I will go into here. However, for the new member just coming to AR I think this will answer a lot of questions. If nothing else you will see that there is a lot of studying in your future and there is no quick way to cycle properly
> 
> *1st cut vs bulk*
> 
> A lot of people seem to feel you can both cut and bulk at the same time. Well I'm telling you right now to forget that idea. If your ready to start your journey down the dark path you should start it with a good old fashion bulking stack. Don't waist your first stack with a cutter. Save that for after you've gained some more size. If you feel like you need to cut, do it naturally before your first cycle. 
> 
> *Diet*
> ...



EXCELLENT POST!!!

----------


## TheMudMan

This is a great guide............ Maybe it should be a sticky so it doesn't get lost.

----------


## RON

> This is a great guide............ Maybe it should be a sticky so it doesn't get lost.


Done

----------


## FrkyBgStok

bump...good post bro.

----------


## cb25

Great post Ron...altho i have one question - you say 

"For that you need to know that test Enathate (which is the test I recommend you use right now) after 2 weeks will diminish enough to Begin PCT. For deca and eq it will be roughly 3 weeks. So you will simply end the deca/eq a week before the test."

wouldn't that mean that you'd end the deca/eq one week before test, rather than the other way around?

ex.

wks 1-12 deca or eq
wks 1-13 test e
wk 15 - start clomid

?? just want to make sure i'm reading right

great post tho ron...

----------


## RON

cb, thanks for catching the typo. I guess if I tell you one thing then reverse it in the last sentence it would get really confusing huh? Better now right?

----------


## Juggernaut

Very good Ron. Liked the part about the orals.

----------


## Nailer

Good post *****

----------


## echobeach

Top little post that one, especially about how to run Clomid.

Thanks Ron

----------


## bermich

Good post. I say we just leave this be and not complicate it by adding posts with questions to it. Keep it simple and not get off the subject.
IMO.

----------


## nj juice

Very good post. This thread and a few other very informative threads that are floating around should be considered required reading for the newbies coming in here.

----------


## bedrock

Ron,
You seem to advocate only clomid for pct on a light cycle say 500 mg of Sust per week, and hcg would be used in heavier cycles. Is this from experience or first hand info.

I'm curious because I'm about to start my first cycle, which is this:

Sust. Karachi's 250 mg every 4 days for 10 weeks
D-bol 15 mg/day for the first 3 weeks
Adex .25mg each day for duration
Standard Clomid PCT

What do you think ?
Any advice?

----------


## RON

> Ron,
> You seem to advocate only clomid for pct on a light cycle say 500 mg of Sust per week, and hcg would be used in heavier cycles. Is this from experience or first hand info.
> 
> I'm curious because I'm about to start my first cycle, which is this:
> 
> Sust. Karachi's 250 mg every 4 days for 10 weeks
> D-bol 15 mg/day for the first 3 weeks
> Adex .25mg each day for duration
> Standard Clomid PCT
> ...


Your fine with only clomid bro. I have used hcg in addition to clomid for my own curiosity and although it felt really good (refreshing) I did not feel I kept more gains from it. However I'd run a single long ester test like Enath or Cyp. Shooting Sust every 4 days will not keep you test levels consistent. Also Like I said Dbol on a fist cycle will be pretty harsh bro.

----------


## bedrock

> Your fine with only clomid bro. I have used hcg in addition to clomid for my own curiosity and although it felt really good (refreshing) I did not feel I kept more gains from it. However I'd run a single long ester test like Enath or Cyp. Shooting Sust every 4 days will not keep you test levels consistent. Also Like I said Dbol on a fist cycle will be pretty harsh bro.


Okay, thats what I thought about the clomid/hcg . As for the sust, I already have it. Using what I have I could go every three days, but it would shorten the cycle to 8 weeks. The d-bol is something I have around and figured I would use it. I could do 15 mg/day for three weeks. What do you think ?

----------


## RON

> Okay, thats what I thought about the clomid/hcg. As for the sust, I already have it. Using what I have I could go every three days, but it would shorten the cycle to 8 weeks. The d-bol is something I have around and figured I would use it. I could do 15 mg/day for three weeks. What do you think ?


check your PMs bro.

----------


## MrDezel

We were all newbies at one time and I have to say that this was one of the best posts I have read in a long while on here!

----------


## goldenarm10

This Has Got To Be One Of The Most Informative Posts I Have Ever Read. Answers Alot Of Questions For Newbies To Get Started. Thanks.

----------


## RippedRider87

So what do u guys suggest for a first cycle for a newbie like me...just commin off a season of wrestling and want to lift heavy and get big for next season...umm i'm like 135 right now and 5'10''...if that helps at all, but yea of u could help i'd appreciate it.

----------


## goldenarm10

Bro, We Need More Than That To Help Out. More Stats First Of All And Age Is A Help Too.

----------


## Da Bull

I'll bump this up for the newer members to find.

----------


## Latimus

yeah i have also been advised to take dbols for the first 3 weeks (on my first cycle) just get it going until the test kicks in...at a very mild dosage...you really think that is a bad idea??

awesome post man!!!!

----------


## beefydragon

Hey All,

I just wanted to say how much I really appreciate this post! I'm new to the game and I'm very glad I read this article. Basically this thing cleared the fog out of my head!

-J

----------


## turboneon95

I wanna Do just a small 250 of test enth once a week for ten weeks and 20mg of Dbol Everyday For The First 4 Weeks. I have some Pregnly-chorionic gonadotrophin and Solven Proprenly also. I am not really sure exactly what they even are but i know their HGC Or A HCG or whatever it is. thats all i have to work with any other anti estrogens and coming off drugs i need, has to be a legal suplement. I also am Taking Cell Tech, Nitro Tech, Glutomine, multi-vitamins. Any HELP OR SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREAT THANX

----------


## RON

> I wanna Do just a small 250 of test enth once a week for ten weeks and 20mg of Dbol Everyday For The First 4 Weeks. I have some Pregnly-chorionic gonadotrophin and Solven Proprenly also. I am not really sure exactly what they even are but i know their HGC Or A HCG or whatever it is. thats all i have to work with any other anti estrogens and coming off drugs i need, has to be a legal suplement. I also am Taking Cell Tech, Nitro Tech, Glutomine, multi-vitamins. Any HELP OR SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREAT THANX



I have one sugestion bro. Please read around this board more before you start. I was here at least 6 months before I started.

----------


## sporty273uk

good post plain and simple,cheers mate

----------


## Thegr8One

this is a great post helped me alot thanks

----------


## profbiv

An excellent post!!!

----------


## cumbeemc

I appreciate the info . It answered alot of my questions . All but the most important one , where do I get the test , deca , nolva and clomid without doing my wokouts in the jailhouse . What country , what supplier , what web site . I've checked out those places like HGH worldwide and power-medica but I have also heard about alot of bullsh#* scams too ... Thanx again for the informative post .

----------


## cumbeemc

> I appreciate the info . It answered alot of my questions . All but the most important one , where do I get the test , deca , nolva and clomid without doing my wokouts in the jailhouse . What country , what supplier , what web site . I've checked out those places like HGH worldwide and power-medica but I have also heard about alot of bullsh#* scams too ... Thanx again for the informative post .


 I appreciate the info . It answered alot of my questions . All but the most important one , where do I get the test , deca , nolva and clomid without doing my workouts in the jailhouse . What country , what supplier , what web site . I've checked out those places like HgH worldwide and power-medica but I have also heard about alot of bullsh#* scams too ... thanx again for the informative post .

----------


## Rado7

If i am running Prop 1-15 wks and EQ 1- 12....when should i start my PCT? Wk 16?

----------


## zuke

great post... 

i agree 100% about the orals. i tried them for the first time to jumpstart this cycle and pulled a muscle in my back.

everyone should re-read the part about aas not being a quick fix. 

i wish i would have been on this forum for a while before i did my first cycle. i didn't start researching until after a friend of mine got me to do an 8-week tren only cycle. you don't lose anything by waiting until you are educated.

again, good thread

----------


## ayoitsbotz

Ok i have just started taking a cycle of 500 mg of test eth a week, and i have thin hair and i know that test is a dht derivevative is there any thing i should take to not go bald and if so were can i get it. Or since it is my first cycle i should not really worry about loosing hair, and in the future try to stay away from test based anabolics? cuz i meen its my hair now wats the point of being big if u cant look good lol.

----------


## gymcandyman

will i get big if i train and do 6 week cycles with dbol 's only? also, what is clomid, oral or injectable, and how much do i use for my pct. How long should you wait 'till you start a new cycle?

----------


## subsailor

Thanx a mil, Ron! Great advice

----------


## GKAILY99

I'm a beginner, so just wanted to drop in and say thanks for the info. bro

----------


## gtspring

Good question. Thanks for clarifying.

----------


## TRICK

bump.

----------


## TantruM

great post... im gonna be dropping dbol from my upcoming / first cycle... ill save it till my 2nd... thx

----------


## Farhan

nice post
question about nolva though
after i finish 12 weeks of test, do i continue to take nolva up untill the last day of clomid? or do i stop nolva after my last shot of my cycle?

----------


## toobigforyou

thanks for the read, this helps a lot...

----------


## nyyanks201

awesome post.!!!

----------


## UniversityStudent

This is a really stupid question but I'm trying to find the total cost of all the gear and it's stated to take 500 mg a day right?... well test is given in shot form and i'm trying to convert all that over... steroid .com says the street value of that substance for 1-10 cc/ML is 85-120 dollars....... so how many mg does that give me?

----------


## nomore1324

10ml is what they are talkin about, but that price sucks ass

----------


## nikeguy69

i got a lejit question if anybodys in the mood to help me out

----------


## nikeguy69

how in the **** do i talk to anybody

----------


## Papi93

Great post, bro! Thanks for the info!

----------


## scooteratc

Thank you for the info...It helped out

----------


## gr8gear

yet again........great post Ron......I thought I knew a lot about AAS, but I've learned more in a few days than I have in months...keep up the good work.

----------


## veteran_trainer37

YOU MAY NOT ADVERTISE HERE.

CONTACT THE SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR IF YOU HAVE BEEF W/THAT.

~SC~

----------


## boarderbum

Awesome, that is one hell of a post! BUMP!!!!

----------


## big&tall

thank you great post really

----------


## wannaBbigger

excelent, answered alot of questions for me and and some thing i never even thought about

----------


## vet-stud

Grrrtt post Ron.
Thanks a alot!!!

----------


## hossdaddy61

i am a newbie and ron did an awesome job on helpin me out i was thinkin about startin out on dbol but im not so sure about it anymore so what would be about the best way to start out

----------


## GB94

Great Post, Great Info for beginners.

----------


## Anonymous252525

spam

----------


## NOOB4SWOOL

Was Trying To Get Yalls Input, I Am Looking At Doing My First Cycle, Currently I Am 6'3 And Weigh 185, I Am Looking At Hitting 205-210 During My Cycle And Retaining Above 200 Post Cycle. I Have A High Metabolism, Good Diet, And Currently At About 12-14% Body Fat. I Want To Stay Toned And Add Some Size And Weight At The Same Time. I Was Considering For My First Cycle:
Sust 250 - Weeks 1-8
Deca - Weeks 2-6
Clomid - Weeks 6-10

Would Also Be Taking Multi Vitamins, Saw Palmetto And Milk Thistle And Maintaining A High Calorie Diet, Would Yall Suggest Different Dosages Or Any Additions To The Cycle, Let Me Know

----------


## rocaveli

> Ok i have just started taking a cycle of 500 mg of test eth a week, and i have thin hair and i know that test is a dht derivevative is there any thing i should take to not go bald and if so were can i get it. Or since it is my first cycle i should not really worry about loosing hair, and in the future try to stay away from test based anabolics? cuz i meen its my hair now wats the point of being big if u cant look good lol.



you should for sure talk to your doctor about it, and get him to prescribe propecia, unless that interferes with steroids which it might...i could research it but i'm tired, just ask your doctor, he'll give you an honest answer.

----------


## Iceman69

Good stuff

----------


## smmrsm2000

great info. especially on the clomid!!!!

----------


## jws88

thanks ron for not being a dick 2 us newbies! that is great info

----------


## falcons 84

good read

----------


## CReePeR

This Is My First Post & Thanx For The Info. 
I am Starting My First Cycle Next Week
I am 6'3" 255lbs
Test Enan 500mg week 250+250
EQ 400mg week 200+200
I want To Jump start it with Anadrol 50mg ED for 4 weeks
Should I Not Anadrol Or Should I
And What About Proviron , I understand It "Helps" Test 
Could I Use This Also As An Anti Estrogen Throughout The Cycle And Continue PCT Bridge Till Cycle#2
Or Should I Get Clomid
Thanks In Advance
I started Researching AS 4 Months Ago

----------


## Superdrol1971

So much to learn,great post!!!!!!....THANKS

----------


## jport1540

Sticky Material

----------


## Tucc

Gr8 info...  :Evil2:

----------


## aussie_bastard2002

hey thankz for the info im a newbie i havent started taking any roids yet but wat my best way about my frist cycle can anyone help me out and just talk me through this stage because im losted thankz my msn is xxxxxxxx im 17 male from australia

----------


## mpman

what about steroid alternatives do they work and which ones work

----------


## mpman

am i doing something wrong no one is replying to my question new to this

----------


## dipchit

Its great to see vets giving you good feedback, this really helps us newbee's to sort the good from the bad post. THANKS for the post and all the reply's, you probably answered 90% of my questions and concern's.TY.

----------


## Fixr

great post even if it is years later. it is almost exactly the same as the Newbee Gold Kit that is sold. Makes me feel like I ordered the right thing. 
Thanks Ron

----------

